# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  How to add Arabic fonts to libreoffice

## Mina Fouad

Hi all,
I don't know how to add Arabic fonts to libreoffice on my ubuntu 10.04, thus I can't open my Arabic powerpoint files.

any help will be appreciated.
thanks in advance.

--
Mina Fouad

----------


## adam-a

> Hi all,
> I don't know how to add Arabic fonts to libreoffice on my ubuntu 10.04, thus I can't open my Arabic powerpoint files.
> 
> any help will be appreciated.
> thanks in advance.
> 
> --
> Mina Fouad


hello Mina

I'm new here , but I think if u installed libreoffice via :



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
```

in your synaptic you will find something like this:



```
language-support-writing-ar
```

this may help : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice

otherwise download & install this package from the official site:

LibO_3.3.0_Linux_x86_langpack-deb_ar.tar.gz 1.8 MB (ar - العربية)

http://www.libreoffice.org/download/

----------


## Bashar "

> hello Mina
> 
> I'm new here , but I think if u installed libreoffice via :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
> ```
> ...


Thanks a zillion  :Smile: 

i just ran


```
sudo apt-get install language-support-writing-ar
```

to make easier than synaptic

----------

